# Elo Touchscreen



## jm514 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey i bought a Elo touchscreen monitor from a yardsale- he said he's not sure if it works but the price was right and i thought i'd try it out or fix it.

On the back it has two inputs, a VGA and another one that is unfamliair as well as a small socket for what i assume is for sound output. 

When i first plug it into a power outlet it displays a message in the center of the screen ,it's only a few words but it comes and goes so fast i can't make it out. then it goes back to being a black screen. 
There are several buttons on the side of the monitor but it doesn't respond with any output at all, the only time it will output anything is when it is first plugged in.
I attempted to plug the VGA of my already on computer into that but did not output anything, i have not tried connecting it and giving it a hard boot.

Just curious if anyone knows how i can fix this?
It would be one thing if it was completely broken, but the fact that it does display something when it first turns on gives me slight hope.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Since it displays when powered on, It seems to be a VGA port.

I suggest you to try replacing the VGA port for monitor.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It's very likely that t'other socket connects to a PC's USB-socket, to enable the touch-screen facility.

What is the exact model?


----------



## jm514 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ok so on the back it has a 9 pin what i believe to be a serial port , next to it is a 15pin vga port , the power cable and an auxilary outlet for what i believe is audio.

There were two stickers on the back 
The first one had a bar code next to it and had these numbers:
724083284C

and a second sticker: 
ET1525L-7SWC-1-NL
214212-000

I don't have any spare VGA ports that i could replace it with, and even if i did i've never attempted to do such a proceedure which i assume requires desoldering. I don't even own a solder kit so that's not really an option.

I plugged it into a power outlet and kept switching the power on and off from the breaker i finally got it to display that message again.
After resetting it, i hear a sound and about 3-5 seconds later i get this message :
NO VIDEO INPUT
PLEASE CHECK CABLE

then it proceeds to shutdown completely and i have to mess with the power again to get the message.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Unfortunately, it seems your monitor is now discontinued but, browsing through the users-manual (available *here*, if you don't have one), you need to install a driver for it available from *here*.


----------



## jm514 (Aug 11, 2010)

i'll try out the drivers, i'm not sure which one i'd need considering i'm not sure of the model, i see 1520 and 1529 but not 1525. and on almost all of them i see it connects through USB/ Serial. I definitely have a serial port but i don't believe this monitor has a USB.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I found this on the ELO web-site:



> *Discontinuation of the 1525L and 1527L Desktop Touchmonitors*
> 
> October 12, 2005
> 
> The 1525L and 1527L desktop touchmonitors will be discontinued at the end of this year and will be replaced by the already released 1529L touchmonitor.


I'd assume from that, the 1529L-driver should work.

I also found their driver-archives, but I couldn't find a driver specific for your 1525L - *Link*.


----------

